

Netflix Strategy Prompts Backlash - itg
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/19/netflix-strategy-prompts-backlash/

======
gerggerg
Isn't it a little soon for a news organization to describe it as a backlash?
What percentage of netflix subscribers even know about it yet? Plus, where
would the voices of praise come from?

Obviously the only people who are going to be vocal about it so early are the
ones with strong negative reactions.

